# Does the quick of bunny nails grow if you don't clip them?



## Tweetiepy (May 31, 2010)

I've had Peaches now for about 2 months. I've clipped his front nails maybe twice (I think I got them all) but his back nails need trimming - but looking at them, they don't seem overly long - the quick is not that far behind the tip of the nail itself. 

If you don't trim their nails in a while, does the quick lengthen or "grow longer". Or do their hind claws grow slower?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 31, 2010)

Yes, the quick grows too. If you clip nails that haven't been clipped for some time, you need to be very carefull not to clip too far. It's better to clip a little at a time, and do it often, untill the nails are at a propper length again.


----------



## Tweetiepy (May 31, 2010)

So my bunny could end up with long nails that I can't clip because the quick has extended into where the nail should be cut?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 31, 2010)

No, you can still clip them. Just clip a little bit at a time, to just above the quick. The quick will draw back, and then you can clip the nail some more, and so on.
Repeat untill the nails are short enough again. You will have to repeat often, so the nail won't have time to grow out again.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 31, 2010)

A lot of bunnies' back nails don't need trimming because they wear them down themselves--just something to think about. The total nail length should not protrude much from the fur surrounding their toes, unless it's a rex with shorter fur.


----------



## ZoeyGirl (May 31, 2010)

I'm not as experienced clipping nails of a bun but I've had guinea pigs for 5yrs. I have several dark nailed piggies that I cannot see the quick as easily as the lighter nailed piggies. I try not to trim them too far down but I almost always get at least one nail. Don't be afraid if they bleed. I keep QikStop on hand when doing any of my pets' nails. It will help clot any bleeding.


----------



## BethM (Jun 2, 2010)

*ZoeyGirl wrote: *


> I'm not as experienced clipping nails of a bun but I've had guinea pigs for 5yrs. I have several dark nailed piggies that I cannot see the quick as easily as the lighter nailed piggies. I try not to trim them too far down but I almost always get at least one nail. Don't be afraid if they bleed. I keep QikStop on hand when doing any of my pets' nails. It will help clot any bleeding.


If you have someone who can help you when you are trimming nails, have them hold a flashlight for you. Have them point the light close to the nail, opposite to where you are. (So it's lighting up the nail from behind.) This isn't necessary for bunnies with clear/white nails, but if you do this with black nails, you should be able to see the quick more easily.
A smaller flashlight with a good beam of light works well for this.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2010)

Maglights are awesome for that.


----------

